# Yami 15 on a HS



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Do me a favor.....sell this Solas piece of crap or throw away! 

I had one and I hate it!

Get a very nice powertech stainless steel propeller 9x10 3 blade propeller....I ran my 15hp yamaha 2-stroke close to 6000 RPM range.

I switched to 9X11 3 blade s.s prop (powertech). I ran it on my NMZ at 26.5 MPH at 5800 RPM when im running solo with fishing gear.

Never buy Solas props again...ever!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh BTW,

Your custom highsider is much heavier than my 100lbs NMZ...so I recommend a 9x10 3 blade powertech propeller.

Powertech propller has a better blade design with perfect rake on the propeller.

Solas Propeller.....I don't know what they has done with this propeller....it's bad design....im sure they got the right pitch for it but a bad blade with rake design causing my motor blowing out like it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry....give little more info about my Gheenoe Lowtide 15 with 15hp merc 4-stroke hooked up with solas 9X7 4 blade propeller. I went to ENP camping trip and my gheenoe is loaded 400lbs more excluding me. So, I try it with solas propeller and I couldn't get on plane and it's blowing out badly when going WOT throtte at 12 MPH. I was really pissed, so I switched to OEM 9x9 merc 3 blade propeller with little bit cupping and got up on plane and going 21 MPH with camping gear. Im happy with this set-up.....never buy solas again

Sorry for many replies....


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info WS. The only reason for me blowing out is that I was trying to get more rpm's and speed. With two people I am getting 17-18mph and by myself I get around 22-23mph. Then I read that some are getting the same speeds with a 8 or a 9.9hp. Like most, I am trying to optimize engine performance. 

Does anyone have a Powertech prop that I could run in Conway and see how it works?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

What can I expect to pay for a powertech prop???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

did a price search...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=powertech%21+propellers+prices


----------

